# hardware needed for tmcc?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a zw c comming next week. What aditional hardware would I need for tmcc? 
What would I need for wireless convertional power. 
Sorry for all the questions, I have been reading but it is clear as mud so far. Thanks, Don


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If it's a ZW-C, I believe it has all the electronics built in for wireless conventional operation. You'd just need a Cab-1 remote. For command control, you'd also need a command base, either TMCC or the full Legacy system.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It is Lionel 6-22982, I'm pretty sure it is the zw-c. That would be nice if I only need the CAB-1 to get started. I do not have any TMCC locos at present. 
I presume I need the comand base to run TMCC devices? Thanks; Don


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, you only need the command base if you're running command locomotives. I'm pretty sure the ZW-C has the TPC (Track Power Controller) electronics built in, so you only need the Cab-1 to work them.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I understand the CAB-1 are slightly rare. What do you think I should pay for one? I saw one on ebay,buy it now, for $175. I'm guessing that is rather high. Don


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Don Trinko said:


> I understand the CAB-1 are slightly rare. What do you think I should pay for one? I saw one on ebay,buy it now, for $175. I'm guessing that is rather high. Don


That is pretty high. I saw the command base/remote sets for around that at a recent show. Lionel stopped making them a few years ago, so they are somewhat rare, but not that much. I would think you'd be around $100 for the remote, at the most. I paid around $60 for mine new when they were still making them.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

FYI; both the CAB1 and command module are still listed on the Lionel web site. Don


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

They are on the Lionel Web site, but not available for sale anymore if I am right


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need a command base to talk to the ZW-C, the CAB-1 _*ONLY*_ talks to the command base and a PowerMaster (if you have them). The ZW-C only listens to the command base.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks John; I downloaded the manual and that is how it showed it. Looks like I'm nickle and dime ing my way into TMCC. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks that way. 

I'd really consider the Legacy system, it's way ahead of the old TMCC system in terms of usability.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I did some reading abought the differences. i know it has additional functions but most of the time I just sit with a pop and watch the trains, occasionally blow the whistle and fill the smoke stacks. 
This is a hobby so if I decide to got to Legacy in the future it will be more fun spending money on Legacy that car repair or medical bills. Thanks for the suggestion. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your money, your call.  It's not for everyone, but I'm glad I jumped into the pond.


----------

